# Apple 3GS charging red on progress bar



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When Apple 3GS is charging with red in left hand side of progress bar. I could not get apple logo to appear when it boots up. What does that mean? The battery is dead? Or do I have to keep on charging until battery had enough power for it to be green progress bar? Is something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Like in this pic.


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

It could mean that the battery is dead and it could also mean that your charger is not working either. Does that charger work on other phones? Do you have another charger that you could try? You may also want to try to take the phone out of its case and then plug the charger up to the phone.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

cgc018 said:


> It could mean that the battery is dead and it could also mean that your charger is not working either. Does that charger work on other phones? Do you have another charger that you could try? You may also want to try to take the phone out of its case and then plug the charger up to the phone.



Yes it charges other iPhones. Only this iphone it does that. After I charge 100 percent charge then I switch off. After 1 week of turning it off and I turn it back on, it almost only have 0% charge left. It shouldn't lose that much charge if I turn if off? Thanks


----------



## cgc018 (Jan 22, 2012)

> Yes it charges other iPhones. Only this iphone it does that. After I charge 100 percent charge then I switch off. After 1 week of turning it off and I turn it back on, it almost only have 0% charge left. It shouldn't lose that much charge if I turn if off? Thanks


How long have you had the device? The iPhone 3GS's are really old devices and I wouldn't really expect the battery to be able to hold a charge for very long. I actually still have an iPhone 4S and even with it just sitting on my coffee table collecting dust, I still have to charge it up every 3-4 days because the phone will die.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They came out around 2009 and there were problems with batteries even then, chances are the battery has died.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> They came out around 2009 and there were problems with batteries even then, chances are the battery has died.


Is it worth buying new battery online like in Ebay for it and install it myself or is it sealed up? Are those type of lithium batteries hard to get?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A quick look at ebay UK shows them selling quite cheaply, there are some videos here on changing it https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=i...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=0dP9VJ8eqa_sBovtgOgB


----------

